# Storm&Gambit II 3-15-2011



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?fb ... id=2082935
A facebook link to a few pics of storm and her five pinto babies at a few days old  , don't try this at home i'm almost a professional. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't believe how teeny tiny they are! They are so precious


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

hehe you know how I feel about these little babes already hehe.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww!!! 5 babies!!! Cute overload!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I squealed...I actually squealed when I looked at these pics...I almost never squeal.  

Sooooooooooooooo cute...so soft but prickly looking...siiiiiiiiiiiiiiighhhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are so precious! And Pinto-y. :lol: 
Just beautiful Larry!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't see them.  I don't have a facebook account.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

susanaproenca said:


> I can't see them.  I don't have a facebook account.


There is one pic on my website www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com on the baby page.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Larry! They're so tiny and cute, I love how the pinto marks show up on the babies!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous, so tiny and spiky! Thanks for taking the pictures Larry, they are great.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

WHEEEE So cute.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

And ONE of them will be MINE.... YEAHHHHHH


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh and Larry, I want the one third from the right...You know...the one that looks like a pink pin cushion with little legs. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

CritterHeaven said:


> Oh and Larry, I want the one third from the right...You know...the one that looks like a pink pin cushion with little legs. :lol:


 :lol: Hope you like pintos!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

For those who don't have facebook here's the babies abd storm.  [attachment=2:3f1vw7en]stormshoglets2.jpg[/attachment:3f1vw7en][attachment=1:3f1vw7en]stormshoglets1.jpg[/attachment:3f1vw7en][attachment=0:3f1vw7en]stormshoglets3.jpg[/attachment:3f1vw7en]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

one more


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Larry. They are absolutely adorable. Looks like Storm is such a good and attentive mommy.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are too adorable, I want them all :lol: :lol:


----------

